# Anyone know about Barry Bear Custom Knives?



## buckeroo (Aug 8, 2012)

First of all, I have been trying to snag a GON member made knife for a while, but I am never quick enough in the draw. I have since lurked around on the net and came across Barry Bear Custom Knives. My guess is that they are not made completely by hand, one at a time like most fellas here do, especially at the price point. I am just curious if they are any good or if the experts here know anything about him/them?

I cant find a website, but his stuff is on eBay and other websites for sale. 

HERE is an example of a BB Knife.


----------



## win280 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think most of the knife makers on GON will make you a knife. Just P.M. them.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 8, 2012)

Any of our fine makers will be more than happy to help you out. Who knows one of them might just have one ready to go. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

From the picture I have just saw,the sheath is poor quality which makes me think that the knife wouldn't be any different. The edges are un-skaved and just looks tacky. I'm going to start my knife making possibly tomorrow,but it won't be completely hand made. I ordered a kit and I have to shave and shape the handle myself. But I am also going to make the sheath for it by hand. You might wanna try to get one of the other knife makers to get you a knife made,cause from what i have seen so far on here,I couldn't come close to what they produce. Just awesome work they do.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 8, 2012)

K80Shooter said:


> Any of our fine makers will be more than happy to help you out. Who knows one of them might just have one ready to go. Just depends on what you want.



I have a couple ideas of the blade shape and style that I like, but honestly wont really know the rest of the knife until I see it. 



Nastytater said:


> From the picture I have just saw,the sheath is poor quality which makes me think that the knife wouldn't be any different. The edges are un-skaved and just looks tacky. I'm going to start my knife making possibly tomorrow,but it won't be completely hand made. I ordered a kit and I have to shave and shape the handle myself. But I am also going to make the sheath for it by hand. You might wanna try to get one of the other knife makers to get you a knife made,cause from what i have seen so far on here,I couldn't come close to what they produce. Just awesome work they do.



Gosh, I cant believe some of the stuff the fellas here make. It is amazing and I love it.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 8, 2012)

I see you're in Sugar Hill, why not give Scott Davidson aka Razor Blade on here a shout. He's not far from you and his work is great. I have one of his knives that he built just for me.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^ I may just do that. I honestly just dont know the guys yet.


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 8, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you know them or not they will be willing to make you a knife just let anyone of them know what blade design you want and what kind of handles you would like on it. Any of the fine knife makers on here would be willing to help you out I am sure of it.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 9, 2012)

jbrooker said:


> It doesn't matter if you know them or not they will be willing to make you a knife just let anyone of them know what blade design you want and what kind of handles you would like on it. Any of the fine knife makers on here would be willing to help you out I am sure of it.



Sorry, I literally meant I am so new to the knife area I dont know the knife makers from the knife droolers such as myself. I think I know who a couple are now.


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 10, 2012)

No problem any of the following could help you out just send any of them a pm-  Razor Blade, sharpeblades, joe sangter, tedsknives, 
bg7m, Anvil head, RLo, john costa, Blue grass in Georgia, OconeeDan, these are just a few that I can think of right off hand


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 10, 2012)

Go to Trackrock next month and see first hand some of their work and how its made..Great event for the whole family and in the mountains..The will be serving Barbeque also there...Don't waste money on factory knifes when you can contract a master piece from a true artist...There is allot of talent right here..


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 11, 2012)

From the looks of them, they are just kit knives that someone has put handles on.  Take a look at the grind, they are all the same, machined in mass quantity.  I might be wrong, but I don't think so.
Nothing that would really perform in the field.  Looks are one thing, performance is another.  

John I.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 12, 2012)

Well....an update. The knife for $30 is probably what you'd expect as a $30 knife. It has a cheap sheath, glue all over the blade/handle joint, poorly finished wood, so dull it wouldnt cut hit butter. After some clean up and a pro grinding/sharpening, it may be a fun knife to have. 

I still WILL OWN a GON member made knife soon. I just need to figure out my exact likes.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 16, 2012)

NKBIGDOG, You bringing the stew?????.........


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Save up some $ and get with one of the knife makers here in the hobby forum!   You will never buy another commercially made knife again!   I know...I've got literally hundreds!


----------

